
Coinbase’s BCH listing put their greed ahead of customer trust - erentz
https://medium.com/@coincritic/coinbases-bch-listing-put-their-greed-ahead-of-customer-trust-ddbb9d93b576
======
nickthemagicman
I switched to Gemini. I'm tired of coinbase for now.

